# combo/asian skin getting desperate. please help! foundation/primer/powder talk!!



## mayette (Jul 12, 2011)

[h=2]combo/asian skin getting desperate here. thorough... R/O+ please!!![/h]  	I have been on a foundation hunt for the past six months now.

*this is me*: combination (oily t-zone, cheeks/around the mouth can be dry sometimes). golden/yellow undertones I assume (filipino). I wouldn't say sensitive, but easily irritated. currently recovering from recent breakouts to products like mac, fresh, etc. I had some gross dermatitis going on but hydrocortisone cleared it right now. so, trying to get my acne under control again.

*this is what I want*: a natural-looking medium-full (buildable would be ideal) coverage foundation that keeps me shine/oil-free but doesn't dry out my cheeks/around my mouth. something that doesn't look/feel caked on or obviously like make up. oh and something with golden/yellow undertones; it seems like every foundation I've been trying is either too pink/beige or is yellow but oxidizes.

*this is what I have tried*:
	- *mac pro longwear nc35 & msfn medium plus*: amazing staying power, but I'm afraid that mac contributed to some breakouts so since then I've nixed all mac face products.
	- *mufe hd*: 123 too pink, 128 too dark, 125 too beigy. FELT great, but not as much coverage was I would like.
	- *nars sheer glow in stromboli*: better color match because of the yellow undertones, texture looks fabulous, face looks flawless for about an hour before oil starts to seep through. now that I look at it... it may be _too_ yellow.
	- *nars sheer matte in stromboli*: definitely not the same color as SG... made dry areas on my cheeks/mouth area feel tight
	- *chanel pro lumiere in beige*: looks wonderful, but oil is still a problem after a few hours, also a bit pinky
	- *chanel mat lumiere*: ml beige SA said looked too light when I came back, naturel looked so much better. naturel looks perfect in non-sunlight. idk what to make of that. when I'm in the sun.. driving or just standing outside, it looks dark? I heard this oxidizes... but oil control is the best thus far with this.

*this is what I'm interested in trying out*:
	- guerlain parure extreme
	- mufe mat velvet+
	- mufe face & body
	- diorskin forever extreme wear
	- lancome teint idole ultra
	- laura mercier mineral pressed powder

*primers/setting powders I have tried*:
  	- smashbox photo finish light
  	- murad matte hybrid primer
  	- mufe green primer
  	- smashbox green primer (thumbs down)
  	- benefit porefessional (so far so good)
  	- mufe hd powder 

*primers/setting powder I would like to try*:
  	- too faced primed & poreless loose powder
  	- laura mercier loose setting powder
  	- laura mercier smooth focus pressed powder
  	I haven't discovered the right combo yet. :\

	spf is not really top priority anymore. I'd like it, but I can deal if my HG foundation doesn't have it.

	I've got some samples of mehron's celebre pro hd cream foundation, but I think it's going to be better to wear in the fall/winter. it's so damn hot here in sacramento that I feel like it slides right off.

	pleeeeeeaaaaaassse help me. do any of you have any experience with the above foundations? any suggestions? tips? I am beyond desperate here. it's not even funny.

  	aaaand for good measure:



  	this was taken on my birthday last week. I'm pretty sure I'm wearing mat lumiere here, just can't remember if it was beige or naturel.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm NC30-35 with yellow undertones. From your list, I've tried MUFE Face & Body #32 and MUFE green Primer.

	I adore the MUFE Face & Body. Its almost-gel-like texture feels light on the skin and even if you add more for more coverage.. it never feels cakey. Its not a matte finish but its very natural looking. This and Revlon Colorstay in Golden Beige are my favorite foundations so far.

	MUFE green Primer... bleh. Would not recommend it. It doesn't do enough for me for the price. I found it tricky to blend out and under my foundation, it gave my complexion an off colour? I don't know how to explain it properly but maybe green + yellow undertones don't make a good combo?

	Haven't come across any setting powders I like yet... but MAC Blot Powder Pressed in Med Dark is on my hit-list. Lots of raves on that one about its oil control.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 21, 2011)

You are SO incredibly beautiful!!!


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe you should give Estee Lauder's Double Wear Light foundation a try? MAC foundations can break me out, but I haven't had a problem with Lauder's DW Light. It's relatively good for oil control (even though I can't say much about it drying skin out since I have oily skin). I love this foundation for summer. It feels lightweight, has SPF 15, and the price point is reasonable.


----------



## Himynameische (Jul 29, 2011)

Kabayan! I have como/asian skin as well. I use mac prep and prime face protect spf 50 as primer, then guerlain parure gold fluid foundation, then laura mercier translucent loose powder. The mac primer helps with the oil. Then i would use mac blot pressed powder to blot throughout the day when needed. If it's a specially hot and sunny day, i use shiseido sun protect powder foundation as a setting powder bec it has spf and is sweat proof as well.


----------

